# Fehler 401 bei http GET



## berniebert (25. Sep 2007)

hallo,
ich versuche eine http get request zu senden, bekomme aber immer nur 401 als antwort. der server erwartet authentication. hier ist was ich mache:


```
public Object sendRequest()throws Exception {

			URL url = new URL("http://USER:PASSW@www.server.org/data/...");

		    URLConnection con = url.openConnection();
		    
		    InputStream input = con.getInputStream();

		    return input;
}
```

kennt jemand das prblem? danke!


----------



## maki (25. Sep 2007)

401 heisst: Der Client (Du) ist nicht authorisiert.

Was für einen Authentifikation erwartet denn der Server?


----------



## berniebert (25. Sep 2007)

ich nehme an BASIC. wenn ich die o.g. in den browser tippe funktioniert es. 

ich habe es jetzt mich apache.commons.HttpClient gemacht. damit gehts auch. würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, warum das beispiel oben nicht funktioniert.


----------

